# Header Bolts! I give up!



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had to replace the drivers side gasket on my 69 GTO. I have hooker headers. 

I was able to get every bolt back in except for the bolt closest to the driver on the 2nd pipe. This bolt is almost behind the header pipe and out of site. It cannot be accessed from under the car.

I have been trying to get this bolt in for 3 1/2 hours by putting the bolt in a wrench and blindly trying to thread the bolt. It seems impossilbe 

What is the trick. I give up.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have hooker headers also. Whoever designed that bolt hole should be hung. What I finally ended up doing is buying another set of header bolts. The new bolts had a much smaller head but the same size rim. The smaller head allowed me to use a smaller box wrench. But the rim being the same size held the header. The first time I did it I left it loose. Finally asked the parts guy. He suggested this. Now I am on my third time replacing the header gasket. The first two times leaked. This time I used Remflex Gaskets. They "guarantee" no leaks and no retightening. So far so good. About two months now.

Good luck


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I called my girlfriend and her "little hands" into the garage. She got on the ground, under the car, reached up between the header tubes and threaded the bolt within 10 minutes. New remflex gaskets installed. Now that's love at its finest


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Next time install that bolt 1st. head fits in the flange loose then draw the header in .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree install the inside bolts first just get the thread started then the outters then torque them down...took me 5 hrs the first time with 4 pipes and then they proceeded to hammer against my shock tower bolts making me think i had a knock. I have since bought Hooker three pipe jet coated headers and they go on and off in 15 minutes with zero clearance or mounting issues, i will never put 4 pipes on a pontiac again, either RA manifolds or 3 pipes, the Siamese'd exhaust ports make it hard for them to make the turn and clearance with 4 pipes.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Do they make stage 8's for pontiacs? Surely they do. Allen head plus smaller head. Plus they lock and you will NEVER put another gasket in. Ran them on a SBC and would never not use them on headers. And as a mechanic... Sometimes there are bolts you can see. but cant touch and touch but can't see. Just a lil engineering joke as I like to put it. Working upside down in the dark around sharp objects is a common occurance. Sometimes you just need to walk away for a few min.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All good advice. I have used shorter bolts, as well as smaller-headed bolts in this area.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

jtwoods4 said:


> Well, I called my girlfriend and her "little hands" into the garage. She got on the ground, under the car, reached up between the header tubes and threaded the bolt within 10 minutes. New remflex gaskets installed. Now that's love at its finest


u got that rite !
u should think about making her your wife :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I like these header bolts- http://www.percyshp.com/techinfo/SplitLock/TechInfo.pdf


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKY, Those are nice! I use a combination of studs, and bolts with small heads and a shoulder. The studs go real nice in the 2nd and 4th hole (hard ones to nut) TOTALLY STAINLESS in Pa. has them and a lot of other great hard ware......Check them out!!! :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually had all the bolts on the pass side come out once while driving, I got on it and had an ungodly exhaust leak. When I pulled off the road the header had come completely off the head!  I had to pull a couple of bolts off the drivers side to cinch it back up and made it home. No problems now with the Percy's bolts.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought a set of stage8 header bolts for my 69, and they were way too short. With the thick header flanges, I only had about two threads into the head. So, I returned them and got a set for BBC because they longer. Now the bolts are all the way into the head. The headers are four tube, and the bolts behind #3 tube are the bitch of the bunch. I took a 7/16 header bolt and ground off the top corners and drilled two 1/8 holes crossways through the head of the bolt so I can use an allen wrench to turn it. When it was tight, I put a cotter pin through one of the holes to keep it from backing out.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the same problems getting that bolt started on my headers also. That's when I got mad and yanked them back off - then I saw that the bolt hole for that spot was actually cut in a "key hole" type shape. I started the bolt in the head, then slipped the header right over the head of the bolt, slid it into place and put the rest of the bolts in. Probably spent a half hour messing with it before pulling it off and looking at it - felt kinda silly for getting upset.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's it.... it's all about the keyhole. Great observation. We just have to make sure the head of the bolt will fit through the keyhole.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

We had to lift the motor up to get my Hookers on my 65 with a 455.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

what gets me is you purchase a QUALITY set of headers, and they come with CRAPPY gaskets and mounting hardware. WHAT THE F--k ?....


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I recommend using the remflex they are incredible gaskets. Hands down the best gaskets you can buy.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

